
Teaching Naked, Part 2 | Tenure, She Wrote - Nimi
http://tenureshewrote.wordpress.com/2013/08/29/teaching-naked-part-2/
======
kszx
Summary: It's the story of how a student writes "Teach naked" into the
evaluation form for a feminism class. Reading this becomes a life-changing
event for the evaluated lecturer. 2 stupid words are suddenly multiply by a
factor >10,000 (blog posts, comments) + lectures about this event + ... .

